# '12 Polaris Sportsman 90



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys been thinking about buying the above for my sister/brother and was wondering what ya'll thought about them.The dealer here wants $2,700 for one is that a good price?how they hold up?and what is the bigest tire you would put on them?all reviews appreiciated,Thanks


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd get the little baby Brute 300


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

I have looked the brute 300 and it has the exact same engine as my arctic cat...and I have not been to impressed with arctic cat.


----------



## Realtree4x4 (Oct 4, 2012)

My youngest has a 06 Polaris 90 that we are trying to sell. He has lost interest in riding. I think it's the best bike since sliced bread especially as a learning bike. It comes with a factory tether kill switch, adjustable throttle, I wasn't overly pleased its a 2 stroke, but it really is a nice bike.


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

The newer 90's are 4 stroke engines. 

Solid platform. I would think a big competitor is the Honda TRX 90.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a 07 90 sportsman that is still going strong. It has been raced and ridden by the previous owner and ridden by my 9 year old for 2 years now.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

my little cousin has a outlaw 90 (2009 I think) and it's a stout bike. it's never broken before.



"The ride says it all"


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Little brother has a 09 Polaris 90, very reliable, nothing's messes up so far


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Look at the Suzuki LT80. Awesome little bike. That was my first bike when I was 4 years old and I just bought my daughters one about a month ago.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I just worked on a buddies90 sportsmen good bike. Im actually looking for a 50cc pink quad for my little girl what do u guys recommend. Trying to keep price down.lol


----------

